# My Cutting Regime



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi I just want to post my regime over the next few weeks on here to give me a bit of accountability to ensure i stick to it.

I'm going for 45% protein 32% carb and 23% fat 3 days in a row and then up to 33 / 54 / 13 every 4th day.

Aiming for 5-7 30-40min cardio sessions a week and also a 2day split training abs 3 days a week on non weight days cos i can never seem to be bothered to fit them into my normal workout.

Any comments or tips or encouragement greatly appreciated.

I'll post my measurments in the morning and examine again in a weeks time.

Its my b/day in 6 weeks so hoping to see abs by then, possibly not but I'm gonna give it my best effort

Cheers everyone


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

6'4 174lbs 80.5cm waist

which according to this site http://www.stevenscreek.com/goodies/pi.shtml

puts me at 10.8% BF based on weight and waist size

This probably isnt that accurate but its all I have really. I've got an accu measure but i dont see how that is accurate at all. Even when I'm just using it on thin air the lowest it goes is about 6-7mm so I dont see how it can measure you if youre below that.

Anyway that site should be alright to monitor for a bit i hope.

Luke


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

*My results: 30 inch waist, 92 kg*

*Estimate #1 based on height and weight*

Your "Ponderal Index" is *10.97* which gives an estimated body fat of *54.5%* (108.1 pounds of fat)

*Estimate #2 based on waist size and weight*

Estimated body fat of *4.9%* ( 9.8 pounds of fat)

I think I like option 2 better.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Mate those bodyfat calculators are pretty innaccurate, go with the calipers, do a search on the 9-site pinch test, take 10 different sets of readings and find an average. That should be somwhere near.

Take some 'before' pictures as well, you can see your progress right in front of you.

One more thing, why are you training abs 3 times a week? It's no different to any other muscle group - it needs time to recover. You wouldn't train your legs that much would you?

What is your diet like?


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

ha yeah tom I'm 1.1% going by my height, ill take that

thanks for the tips jock ill start off with just twice a week and I'll look into those pinch tests

as for yesterday:

0630 small black coffee

0645 5 egg whites 1 whole egg 72g oatmeal 1/2 Grapefruit

0900 frothy cappucino

0930 5 egg whites 1 whole egg 3 slices wholemeal bread

1030 small black coffee

1240 126g chicken 120g broc 130g potato

1440 sugarfree red bull

1600 beef 156g green beans 124g

1830 salmon 170g green beans 125g

1940 35 min run 3x25 crunches with 5kg weight 3x20 reverse crunches on incline bench

2100 130g tuna 60g chicken 110g alfresco salad

2230 bed

This totals 2134 calories 44P/ 34C / 22F

I also had 10 pints of water.

I've taken some pictures on my phone but cant get them onto my PC 

How does my diet look?

Thanks again

Luke


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

i also walked to and from work for 30 mins 730-8 and 17-1730


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Diet looks ok mate but could do with a little tinkering.

Change the coffee/cappucino/red bull with Green Tea, it's a great anti-oxidant and will get your metabolism racing. Too much caffiene will leave you dehydrated, drink 1 gallon of water a day.

Change the normal potato with a sweet potato, (better carbs)

Also do your cardio in the am on an empty stomach, this will maximise fat-loss. Take a scoop of whey, a couple of BCAA's and some L-Glutamine before you go to prevent muscle loss and eat your breakfast after you finish.

Do you take a PWO shake after your workout?

Don't get into the 'more is better' mode with cardio - 4 times a week is plenty. Too much cardio will simply burn muscle, losing fat is a slow and steady process, a 1-2lbs weight loss a week is healthy, any more will be muscle and/or water.

Consider carb cycling to keep your metabolism guessing and consider changing up your cardio a bit with some HIIT.

What supplements are you taking?

Hope this helps,

Jock


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

ha yeah i kinda knew about hte caffine but just needed something to do, green tea sounds good though.

As for the PWO sheke I've just bought some whey protein but its low carb. After i do weights i just carry on with a normal meal, since i usually do it late in the day its usually tuna and salad with some flax. Do I need something different after a workout?

I read in Tom Vento's ebook "burn the fat feed the muscle" and he said to get ripped before competition he does 6 days a week for 45 mins and if he were overweight he would be doing 7 days a week possibly even twice a day until he was happy with his weight and only then cut back to 3 days a week for maintenance.

Is that not correct?

Thanks for your help Jock


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> As for the PWO sheke I've just bought some whey protein but its low carb. After i do weights i just carry on with a normal meal, since i usually do it late in the day its usually tuna and salad with some flax. Do I need something different after a workout?


After your workout your muscles are depleted of glycogen, your blood sugar is low and your muscles are starved of nutrients which they need to grow and recover. Your body needs something it can use fast, so most bodybuilders take in a post-workout shake which usually includes sources of protein (which whey is a great product) and carbs (simple varieties like dextrose/maltodextrin) which it can convert quickly.

A quick explanation: when you take in simple carbs such as sugars, it causes your insulin levels to rise (known as a spike), insulin is a very powerful hormone that can suppress cortisol (a muscle-wasting hormone) and delivers the nutrients much faster to you muscles, so if you down a decent PWO shake within 30mins of your workout the better chance your muscles will have to repair and grow.

Here are some articles that explain it better than I can:

http://www.squidoo.com/Muscle-Gains-Proper-Post-Workout-Nutrition/

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/windowofopportunity.php

Obviously when cutting you are limiting your carbs but you shouldn't cut your PWO carbs too much as this article explains:

http://www.leehayward.com/post_workout_shake.htm



> I read in Tom Vento's ebook "burn the fat feed the muscle" and he said to get ripped before competition he does 6 days a week for 45 mins and if he were overweight he would be doing 7 days a week possibly even twice a day until he was happy with his weight and only then cut back to 3 days a week for maintenance.
> 
> Is that not correct?


In my opinion no, it's not correct.

There is a huge amount of debate surrounding cardio and fat-loss. Some advocate 1 hour a day, others say 12 minutes of intervals 3 times a week will suffice, some people believe cardio isn't even necessary to lose fat. Everybody has their own ideas on it.

Remember that weight training is just as good for fat-loss as cardio, is just a different form of exercise. If your workouts are intense enough you shouldn't need to do extra cardio.

From my own personal experience 4 cardio sessions and 3 intense weight training sessions a week is more than enough.

I have done cardio every day of the week and apart from being mind-numbingly boring it also ate into my muscle as well, so even though I lost probably 5% bodyfat people didn't really notice because I appeared skinnier.

These are just my opnions however, don't be afraid to read up as much as you can. There is so much info on this site you can never know it all, I've been a member of this board for nearly four years and I'm still learning.

Have a look at the conest prep threads in the 'Shows Pros and Inspiration' forum, there are guys in there who are sticking to ultra-disciplined 16 week diets, it's a great source of information and inspiration.

Good luck,

Jock


----------



## lukey (Dec 22, 2005)

excellent post Jock, especially about the explanationof PWO nutrition


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks so much for all that jock I really appreciate it.

Yesterday was the same as Monday apart from I had 50g whey and 1tblsp flax instead of the salmon and green beans. This gave me 2062 cals 45/35/20.

I also worked legs and bisceps yesterday:

Lunges	Squats	"Straight Leg

Deadlfit"	Barbell Curl	Seated Dumbell	"Standing

Calf Raise"	"One Leg

Calf Raise"

Weight	24	38	60	30	12.5	36	18

Sets	3	3	3	3	3	3	1

Reps	8	8	8	8	8	20	15

I hope that comes out ok

I dont have a squat rack at home so Its hard for me to get 45kg+ over my head and into position on the back of my shoulders.

I'm not too sure about the glutamin and BCAA. I mean I'm sure they are a benefit but I dont want to spend too much on supplements. I dont mind the whey becasue it provides protein and is convenient but are glutamin and BCAA that essential?

Also could you give an example of a food that contains dextrose and or maltodextrin?

I really feel this is helping me stick to my regime 

Thanks again


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

You don't have to buy too much in the way of supplements, your diet is pretty good but I'm a little worried that you're attempting too much cardio which will cause you to go catabolic.

You can probably get away without the BCAA's but I would encourage you to try L-Glutamine. It's is a great supplement for cutting, it's basically a non-essential amino-acid that will stop muscle breakdown and has great anti-catabolic properties

You can buy dextrose and maltodextrin in powder form, you can get dextrose from most chemists and maltodextrin is availible from must supplement stores, I use this stuff as it's not to sweet and easier on the stomach:

http://www.ontherunsports.co.uk/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=45&products_id=295

Throw 50g in with 50g of whey and mix with water (milk slows digestion) and neck it within a half hour of your workout and you have a perfect PWO shake.

Can you post your cardio and full workout routine?

Jock


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks jock

do i need 50g of dextrose as well as the 50g maltodextrin or 25/25, or is 50g maltodextrin alright by itself?

As for my workout this is what i had planned:

mon	abs

tues	squats, lunges, straight leg deadlift, BB curl, seated DB curl, calf raises, single leg calf raise

wed

thurs	bench press, flyes, military press, side lat raise, behind head tri ext, skullcrushers

fri	abs

sat	same as Tues

sun	same as Thurs

Ha I've just noticed I'm not doing my back.

I do 3x8 on each exercise. Lfits with the barbell i try to add weight each session and lifts with dumbells I add one rep until i get to 12 and then increase weight.

I had planned to do morning cardio for 30 mins following weights the previous night and 40 if i had a free night. Also possibly some HIIT at the weekend or another evening run. I also walk to and from work for 30 mins but that doesnt get me out of breath or anything, however I just passed my driving test and I'm getting a car this weekend.

If this is too much how about Tues and Thurs 40 min fasted cardio with HIIT on Sat and Sun afternoons?

Jock who is your rugby league team? I love league but I hate union. Sorry


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Concentrate on big compound lifts like, chins, dips, deadlifts, squats etc and drop some of your isolation exercises (such as curls, raises extensions etc).

Isolation movements 'isolate' usually smaller muscle groups which aren't as beneficial when trying to build or maintain muscle.

Exercises like Squats/Deadlifts recruit a large number of muscle groups and require more energy (eg your pulse will be up higher from a set of deadlifts than curls due to the increased blood flow) If you work hard enough your auxiliary muscles will get worked enough anyway (eg biceps on pulling movements ie Deadlifts/Chins, Triceps/Delts on pushing movements ie Bench Press/Military Press

How about a two-day Push/Pull exercise split:

*Example 1: Push Day*

Squats

Lunges

Bench Press

Military Press

Dips

(add a finisher if you feel you really need it but if done intensely enough you will be wrecked)

*Example 2: Pull Day*

Deadlifts

Chins (you can vary to suit)

Pull Downs

DB Rows

SL Deadlifts

(as above - finisher if you want)

The key is intensity, keep things short and sharp most importantly *intense* consider adding another set and drop the reps (when you feel confident), you don't have to be in the gym for any longer than 50mins to an hour.

It took me ages to realise that you don't have to train smaller muscle groups directly to get them to respond. I'm not saying direct training is bad because it definitley has it's place but you don't need to do 2 sets of bicep curls or two sets of calf-raises, your body doesn't work that way.

Witrh regard to your PWO shake I'd say that 50g of either is fine, just remember to get it down you within 30mins as this is the optimal time to get protein into your muscles.

I would mix up your cardio with 2x a week low-intensity and 2x HIIT both preferably performed in a 'fasted' state.

I'm a huge fan of the Penrith Panther RL team mate don't really get into British sport as much as we tend to suck at most of them (The Ashes this winter is a prime example). I play union but only because there are no Rugby League teams in my area, given the choice I would take League every time!

Cheers,

Jock


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for that training program Jock, I dont have a chin up bar (i dont even think i could do any) and i havent got a dip thingy.

Weds was the same as Tues but no exercise

Today I'm doing a higher carb day. Snowing outside so i didnt go running. I went on my eliptical trainer thing for 15 mins but gave up too early. I defitnely prefer running on the street, but I must do the trainer if the weather isnt appropriate.

Will post up my higher carb diet and tongihts weights this evening


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

You can improvise with a couple of chairs with dips mate and chin-up bars cost about £10-12 from Argos etc. Don't be afraid to improvise mate, compounds are the best way to preserve muscle.

Stick at it mate, you should do well.



Jock


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

nice one jock illl look into that. I'm tall (6'4) so the ones that go on the door wont be much good for me i dont think, can you hook them up to the attic?

as for my high carb day i've eaten:

0700 3 shred wheat pint milk 1/2 grapefruit

0930 2 Brown Bread 5 whites 1 whole egg apple

1230 chicken 125g broc 125g 130g sweet potato

1530 130g tuna 100g salad wholemeal pita bread

1800 salmon 150g green beans 125g brown rice 45g

then workout at 1915 to 2000 / 2015

followed by 56g whey and normal potato and pita bread (too much carb here?)

bed at about 2015

This totals 2647 calories 35P / 51C / 14F

I have just bought some of that maltodextrin from the site that you suggested, thanks for that. Do i just take it after my weights or cardio too? Also where is a good place to get L-Glutamin from? I'll give that a try. Again what is the best time to take this and for which exercise?

Thanks again Jock

Luke


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Take the maltodextin with your shake(If you bought original flavour blackcurrent with chocolate whey may not taste great!) if not chug 50g of it + water and then a whey shake after workouts with weights, cardio doesn't breakdown muscle in the same way.

You can get Glutamine from any online supplement store mate, go with powder as opposed to pills. Glutamine is an amino acid that helps prevent muscle breakdown so I would take 5g in the morning before your cardio (along with a scoop of whey) and another 5g in your PWO shake. to prevent catabolism.

Diet looks good but try and taper your carbs so you eat less and less wih each meal, carbs in the am (after yor cardio) is fine but try to limit them through the day so you have very little/if any in your evening meals. Eating carrbs later on in the day will encourage your body to store them as fat as you won't use them when you're asleep.

Try and get some protein in your first meal (scrambled eggs or whey + oats is good)

Apart from that mate looks good,

Jock


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks so much once again Jock

Ordered the Glutamin last night, not too expensive which is good 

Yesterday did the abs routine 25 crunches with 5kg weight and 20 reverse crunches.

2055 Calories 46 / 33 / 21.

Lookin at a car today but first CARDIO TIME


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Best of luck mate, I'm interesed to see how you get on, so keep us posted!

Cheers,

Jock


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

HIIT this morning, didnt feel quite as out of breath as i do after 40 mins of cardio, maybe i need to do an extra few mins of intensity, i did:

5 min warm up

then 5x1min intense with 5x1 low in between

5 min warm down

Gonna do lower intensity cardio in the morning (weather permitting)

as for diet today i had:

HIIT

630 oats 5 white 1 whole 1/2 g/fruit

900 oats 5 white 1 whole

12 tuna + salad

530 chicken + broc

830 PWO whey lucozade + 70g chicken

45 / 36 / 19

highest cal meal at the end of the day but with proper planning that shouldnt happen in future but i dont think it was too bad.

gonna go to argos 2moro and get a chin up bar (ONLY £8 !!) cheers jock

hopefully glut and meldrexin arrive early next week so i can do a perfect week. green tea is well nice too 

ill keep you posted on how i get on. FEELING GOOD


----------



## sand man (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Cutting Diet Please* <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


​
Is my diet any good?

Revised Diet:

7:30: 60g Protein + 60g Oats +1 wholemeal toast and jam multi vit,ephedrine ,caffine,asperin ,dessicated liver,tribulus.vits c.magnesiume,zink,oil,

9:30: 1 can Tuna + tblsp Mayo salad (made up of peppers, spinach, tomatos, cucumber) dessicated liver

12:30: Chicken Salad. 1 Large breast + Salad above + 1 whole egg eph,caf.aspro dessicated liver

2:30: 50g Protein + 60g Oats<o></o>

5.00 1x wholemeal toast and jam dessicated liver,eph caff,aspro

*Train 6.30&#8230;8.30*

9,00: 70g Protein Shake Chicken Breast

10:00: dessicated liver

sand man


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Please start a new thread and the members will take a good look at it for you.

Jock


----------



## sand man (Dec 31, 2006)

Realy new to this have no idea how to post a thread?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Click on the forum you want to post in and click on icon in top left hand corner of the page which says 'new thread'.


----------



## sand man (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks mate


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

aaaha ive had such a bad day today

ive had some of this nice cereal 4 nut combo, had 3 big bowls of it before checking what was in it, so today ive had :

630	Oatmeal

5 whites Whole Egg

1/2 Grapefruit

9	240g 4 nut combo skim milk

5 whites	Whole Egg

150	beef green beans

4 Chicken wholemeal pita bread salad

610	Chicken Broccoli potato

745	120g 4 nut combo skim milk

This totals 3376 cals !! 25P / 43C / 32F

How much damage is this going to do?

I walked for about 40 mins but that was just into town and back to get my chin up bar.

I'm going for a jog now. Next week im totally dedicated, I knew the cereal was bad but didnt know it was that bad!

Hopefully not too much damage done

Should I go a little lower 2moro on the cals or just stay around 2100-2200?


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

ok so thats the first week completed, i only did one full cardio session, one for 15 mins and i did 2 full weights sessions and started another so i dont feel as though i have given that good an effort, although apart from last yesterday my diet has been very good. the results are:

last week - 174lbs 80.5cm waist 10.8%

this week - 170lbs 79.5cm waist 10.3%

now i know the % isnt accurate but i tried multi site pinching and i just dont have a clue how much to pinch. I did try and it put me at something like 6% which i know cant be true.

My scales are also strange, i got on this morning and was 171 got off and got back on again and was 170 so if im only supposed to lose 1-2lbs a week this dosent really help. My weight also changes throughout the day so when I get home from work this evening I will be about 174 i reckon so its all a bit weird. Is there anywhere I can go to get my BF measured?

Should I stick to what I have been doing as I have lost 1cm on my waist or should i do my 2x HIIT 2x low intensity cardio and 4 weights sessions with the proper supplements (when they arrive)

I should have some pictures of me from the star tof my diet soon so i can see progress that way.

mixed feelings about my first week (well first week on here) ive done well for the most part i feel but also let myself down by giving up too early and overeating yesterday. anyway i am refocused and committed to this week.

luke


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Mate, don't panic! You're only a week into your diet! Things won't change overnight!

The cereal isn't going to do you 'damage' sometimes it will do your metabolism good to carb-up (look up carb cycling) once a week or so.

Seriously don't expect to much, especially in a week, you body wll take time to adjust to your new diet and workout routine. Weight isn't a very good indicator of how much fat you are losing as it takes no account of water. Weigh yourself once a week at the same time of the day (morning weight is often different to the evening and can vary a lot)

Personal trainers can take a correct BF reading, get in touch with your local gym (costs around £7-£10).



> Should I stick to what I have been doing as I have lost 1cm on my waist or should i do my 2x HIIT 2x low intensity cardio and 4 weights sessions with the proper supplements (when they arrive


Can't answer this for you mate, you have to see what works for you, remember diet is far more important than anything else.

Stick at it mate, you will do well.

Jock


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the support jock

645	Oatmeal 5 whites	Whole Egg 1/2 Grapefruit

920	3 Wholemeal 5 whites Whole Egg

1230	Chicken Broccoli sweet potato

330	beef green beans

545	whey flax

710 short fast run for 15 mins then 25 5kg crunches and 20 incline reverse

840	tuna salad

2043 cals 44.5 / 35 / 20.5

Much Better


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

Example 1: Push Day

Squats

Lunges

Bench Press

Military Press

Dips

(add a finisher if you feel you really need it but if done intensely enough you will be wrecked)

Example 2: Pull Day

Deadlifts

Chins (you can vary to suit)

Pull Downs

DB Rows

SL Deadlifts

(as above - finisher if you want)

I'm going to give this a go jock. How many sets and reps? Also what is a pull down? Tricep pull downs?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

There's no real set/rep routine thats set in stone mate, as long as you have the intensity but just as an example I would keep reps between 6-8 and sets between 3-4.

Lat Pull-downs are an upper back exercise mate, you are normally seated and pull a bar down to your chest :

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/CBFrontPulldown.html

Cheers,

Jock


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

530 5 mile run

645	Oatmeal	5 whites	Whole Egg Grapefruit

10	Oatmeal 5 whites Whole Egg

110	Chicken	Broccoli	potato 1/2 energy drink

340	beef	green beans

610	tuna	chicken	flax salad

700 weights (below)

810	whey	1/2 energy drink

Squats 40kg 8x3

Lunges 2x12kg 8x3

Bench Press 45kg 8x3

Military Press 32kg 8,6,5

Dips - too hard at the end ha, ill start with them next time

2122 cals 43 / 35 / 22

thanks for that regime jock i enjoyed that, not too long but felt like it was doing alot


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks good mate, Just out of interest do you cycle your carbs?


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah every 4th day i "carb up"

so 2moro and Monday will be higher carb days and also calories up to about 2500

is that what you meant?


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, I'm going to attempt a carb cycling diet very soon, just interested to see how you get on with it.

Any luck with your 'before' pics?


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

630	Oatmeal	5 whites	Whole Egg 1/2 Grapefruit

915	3 Brown Bread 5 whites	Whole Egg

1215	Chicken	Broccoli

325	beef	green beans

615	tuna	chicken	salad

910	whey	flax

1015 bed

1895 cals 48 / 29.5 / 22.5

Slightly lower on carbs + cals today cos my sweet potato was inedible. Less active than most days though with no exercise apart from walk to and from work so its alright. Going higher tomorrow anyway

still no luck with the before photos, ive started a thread asking for help in the pictures forum.

how did your last cutting diet go? I saw an old thread from a couple of years ago but the thread finished abruptly.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

It was good mate, I did it while working part time hours light cycle of AAS plus Clen/ECA and T3 lost about 6% bodyfat. Diet was good but I don't have as much detailed knowledge as I do now.

Had to get a job working long hours to pay off my overdraft and didn't get any time to post my results.


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice one jock, not sure what all those things are but sounds good. How long were you cutting for to lose 6%?

530 35 min run

630	3 Shred Wheat	skim milk	1/2 Grapefruit

915	Brown French Bread	4 whites	Whole Egg	Apple

1215	tuna	grated carrots	pita bread

330	salmon	salad	pita bread

615	salmon	green beans	brown rice

730-815 workout

830 2 scoops	Cod in breadcrumbs

1030 bed

2720 calories 37.5 / 41.5 / 21

Deadlift 63kg 3x8

SL Deadlift 63kg 3x8

Bent Over Barbell Rows 43kg 3x6

DB Rows 20kg 3x8

My lower back hurts a little, but its not too bad, any ways to avoid this? i did a five min warmup on the bike and stretched my legs, but its not too bad anyway. Feel really tired though


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Kyuss said:


> Nice one jock, not sure what all those things are but sounds good. How long were you cutting for to lose 6%?


It was a steroid cycle mate with a few stimulants, took me about 9 weeks in all, diet was pretty good and I even gained a little muscle (prolly due to the AAS). I remember feeling on top-of-the-world on that cycle.

Just looking at that routine mate, if you're having problems with your back maybe you could replace the SLDL's with another exercise.


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

630	Oatmeal	2 whey	Grapefruit

9	Oatmeal	5 whites	Whole Egg

1215	Cod in breadcrumbs Broccoli

325	beef	green beans

615	tuna	salad

735	chicken

925	2 whey

1950 50 / 29 / 21


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

was my friends birthday yesterday so went to a casino so was awake for 22 hours. had 4 pints and ate 2 chicken wraps at mcdonalds and lost £60 at poker 

6am up

630	Oatmeal	5 whites	Whole Egg	Grapefruit

9	Oatmeal	5 whites	Whole Egg

11-1145 workout

12	2 whey	50g Maltodrexin (its arrived !)

1245	salmon	green beans

315	chicken	Broccoli

then had 4 pints fosters top between 430 and 10

915 2 chicken tortilla and coffee

330 bed

without the pints and the tortilla im at 1806 41 / 37 / 22. i figure the pints to be about 800 calories although im not sure what carbs or protein or fat its made from, and im really not sure about the tortilla, they were small ones, i think theyre new but i havent been to mcdonalds for over a year.

i shouldnt have to do this too often but whats the best thign to do? keep eating for every 3 hours im awake?

my workout was:

bench 45.5kg 8,6,6

flyes 16kg 1x6 14kg 2x8

military press 32kg 8,5,6

tricep extension 14kg 3x8

abs 25x3 5kg

not a perfect workout i know but my back was still sore so i didnt want to do any squats or deadlifts. Gonna do some cardio this afternoon i hope and have already resumed good eating today


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

sorry i havent posted for a while i went to visit my brother at university and caught his cold. its awful and it even hurts to talk sometimes, ive totally lost my appetite and have barely eaten for 2 days

hopefully will be better by the weekend, will post again when feeling better

luke


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Sounds like the old freshers flu mate! We've all been there.

Life throws the unexpected at you all the time and it is rare that everything goes to plan, just stick to what you've been doing and you will see the results.

Best of luck,

Jock


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

ok im back ! and feeling better but still got a cough but as long as my head feels ok then i dont mind

this morning i was 79.5cm waist and 166lbs which according to my site is 10.8%

630	Oatmeal	5 whites	Whole Egg	1x2 Grapefruit

9	Oatmeal	5 whites Whole Egg

1520	chicken	Broccoli

325	salmon	green beans

6	tuna	salad

730-820 workout

830	50g whey	50g maltodrexin + 5g glutamin

2393 calories 44 / 37.5 / 18.5

workout:

42kg squat 3x8

2x12kg lunges 3x8

45kg bench 3x6

32kg military press 5,4,5

2x14kg flyes 3x6

feel really tired now as its been 2 weeks, gonna do cardio in the morning and just keep this up until im at my goal - new target end of april but if it happens before then thats fine 

luke


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

715	Oatmeal	4 whites	Whole Egg	Grapefruit

940	Oatmeal	5 whites	Whole Egg

1130-1220 workout

1230	50g whey 50g maltodrexin + 5g glutamine

325	beef	green beans

515	chicken	Broccoli

845	tuna	salad

2056 cals 49 / 34 / 17

workout:

63kg deadlift 3x8

42kg bent over rows 3x8

20kg DB rows 3x8

dips 7x2x2 (theyre tough ha)

running in the morning i hope if not will try and go on the bike

good to be back


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

630	Oatmeal	5 whites	Whole Egg	1/2 Grapefruit

940	Oatmeal	5 whites	Whole Egg

1230	chicken	Broccoli

430	tuna + cucumber	2 slices wheat

7	beef	green beans

1100	2xwhey

1230 bed

2075 45 / 32 / 23

no cardio again cos i was too tired, havent done any this morning either, will try to do some later, i know its best to do it on empty stomach but its better than nothing


----------



## Kyuss (Oct 29, 2006)

630	3 Shred Wheat	pint skim milk	1/2 Grapefruit

930	Oatmeal	4 whites	Whole Egg	Banana

1125-1215 workout

1230	whey	maltodrexin	glut

3	tuna	salad	pita bread

530	beef	green beans	brown rice

830	salmon	salad	pita bread

workout:

dips 5x3 (did them first this time)

47kg squat 1x8

12kgx2 lunges 3x7

46kg bench press 3x6

32kg military press 6,4,5


----------

